
Vinod Dham interview, father of the Pentium, on a life in technology & venture investing - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/03/interview-with-vinod-dham-father-of-the-pentium-on-a-life-in-technology-and-venture-investing/
======
wallflower
I like this guy. Successful and humble.

"The three of us invented Intel’s flash memory business...We had to make
projections of the revenue we would generate. We were so wrong it’s
embarrassing to talk about it. We never envisioned this whole market that has
come about with memory in cell phones. We were only looking to replace an
existing chip. That’s the way we thought. It was a linear extension. You don’t
think about the things that can be created with it."

"I don’t want to come across as some smart ass guy who knew how to do a $1.2
billion start-up. Sometimes you get lucky. Sometimes you are unlucky, like
with the Pentium bug."

